# Hey Ruddedog!



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help.
Ok today on my day off I started out with a hot shower. Got all the poles and some soap and we had a hot shower and scrubbed everything clean.(while the wife was out of course). went out an bought some line and stripped the reels,cleaned and oiled and put the new line on. Dumped out the tackle box out and scrubbed it out started to sort the [email protected]% out from the good stuff. Dam spent the hole rainy dat getting stuff ready. A warning to all who have not fished in a while getting your stuff ready can take a lot of time.
next weekend I think I might try to salt some bait.I got to make a list of the stuff I need. I am not one of those people who needs a tractor trailor to fish but getting the few things I need ready after 10 years takes time. I usually take a few things with me to fish
1. 2 rods 8' 10'
2. cooler with Ice
3.Tackle box small but full of stuff
4. I have a small cart the type the old ladies use with 2 wheels folds up maby 20.00 bucks
5.rain gear
I will have to post a pick of my cart easy to pull and carry.
Got a lot to do still but I will be ready soon.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Anytime. Ya got anymore questions just ask.


----------

